# Warhammer Online 54mm Marauder Warlord



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Since I am terrible at sculpting, I hired a professional miniature sculptor to sculpt one of my dream models based on the Warhammer online artwork. I have been really busy with commission work in the past few months, but they are done now and I have a bit of free time to paint this beast. 


















The artwork
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o285/MrChaos_album/813994-marauder.jpg


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The sculpt on that model is amazing. 

Looking forward to seeing it painted. I am sure you will do it justice.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice! Is he doing molds of it as well? if so i know a few people who would love one of those....


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes he does, but he gave me the original copy of the sculpt.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

It is complete, with all it's beefiness!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy Hell! That is just bloody stunning!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Holy Hell! That is just bloody stunning!


I couldn't have put it any better. Amazing work Mrchaos and well done to the sculptor too!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I have never been fond of the Chaos rank is shown by more spikes approach that GW use, so I was not sure when I saw the sculpt whether I liked it or not.

However, your scheme has really made all of the pieces (including the huge spikes) seem a natural part of the model.

I especially like the purple to flesh transition on the sword arm.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I have commissioned 1 more Warhammer Online model from the sculptor.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Mrchaos said:


> Thanks everyone. I have commissioned 1 more Warhammer Online model from the sculptor.


please tell me its a super awsome chosen


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I can be any more superlative than everyone else has been. The sculpt is top notch as is the paint job. I can't say I'm a fan of the blue though Im guessing it's faithful to the online character. It's just too bright and saturated for my taste.

Dave, i think the spikes on this guy work because they aren't generic armor embellishments of pointedness, but they're tusks and horns forming a frame under his cloak of skins. That seems much more compelling to me than purely decorative spikes.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Dave, i think the spikes on this guy work because they aren't generic armor embellishments of pointedness, but they're tusks and horns forming a frame under his cloak of skins. That seems much more compelling to me than purely decorative spikes.


Could well be; it is definitely different from the GW "I am important so I have a section of fence on my head" approach.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> please tell me its a super awsome chosen


It's my favourite class in the game. Full sovereign Black Orc.

http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war...R/greenskins/BlackOrc/blackorc-concept-03.jpg


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

That is an amazing sculpt and a great paint job to boot! Well done sir!


----------



## Lord-Ja'coby (Feb 26, 2012)

it is beautiful man


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Mrchaos said:


> It's my favourite class in the game. Full sovereign Black Orc.
> 
> http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war...R/greenskins/BlackOrc/blackorc-concept-03.jpg


damnit, make him do a full soverign chosen! MUCH MUCH cooler looking imho (yes, thats my favourite class to play was chosen)


----------

